# Незаращенность дужки S1



## SportGirl (4 Июн 2008)

Мне врачи ставят диагноз 
Незаращение дужки s1, остеохондропатия и синдром косого таза.
при этом говорят, что профессиональным спортом заниматься нельзя. Это все при том, что в клубном диспансере меня допустили и к тренировкам, и к соревнованиям.
Спорт занимает ведущее место в моей жизни, и закончить со спортом - значит для меня потерять все. :cray::cray::cray:
Неужели действительно никак невозможно вылечить это? Ну или хотя бы сделать так, чтобы со спортом можно было продолжать. (Занимаюсь волейболом)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Незаращенность дужки S1*

Снимки.
Вылечить нельзя. Заниматься чаще всего можно. Только через ортопеда и в корсете.


----------

